# Forgot BRP in UK and have left for vacation



## kazmw (May 23, 2017)

Hi, as the title says I have forgotten my BRP at home in Uk and have travelled back home to visit family for few days. I am a student with a tier 4 visa and am really confused what should I do in this case as I have forgot to take my BRP with me. My questions are how can I travel back to UK? What should I do in this case? Whom should I inform? I really need to go back there in less than a months time.

Any help will be appreciated please guide me. Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What country are you from?


----------



## kazmw (May 23, 2017)

nyclon said:


> What country are you from?


I am from Pakistan originally but I live in kuwait and currently am in kuwait.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As a visa national, you won't be allowed to board your return flight without a BRP. Can someone send you your BRP?


----------



## kazmw (May 23, 2017)

nyclon said:


> As a visa national, you won't be allowed to board your return flight without a BRP. Can someone send you your BRP?


I have asked my friend to do that for me but they would have to ask the landlord and break into my room over there as they don't have the keys. If possible they can Fed-EX the document.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

kazmw said:


> I have asked my friend to do that for me but they would have to ask the landlord and break into my room over there as they don't have the keys. If possible they can Fed-EX the document.


You use DHL (personal favourite of mine because of insane speed and reliability) or any other courier to send the key to your friend (possibly have a duplicate key made first, just to be on the safe side in case it gets lost, which it shouldn't with DHL) and then your friend picks up your card with the key, without breaking in and sends it back to you via courier. A bit pricey, think DHL at least would be likely to charge close to 200 pounds for delivery both ways, but you'll have your card in 4 days at most. I think they have next working day delivery to most countries in the world.


----------



## laurenb (Feb 15, 2018)

*Urgent help please!*

Hi, 
I have had my spouse visa renewal accepted on 30th Jan 2018 but my BRP card has not arrived in the post. 
I am Australian and have been living in the UK since 2013.
I have a ski trip in Spain booked on Saturday and would really like to go but I'm not sure if I can without my BRP card. 
Do you know the risks when coming back? I won't exactly have "left it in the UK" but haven't had it sent to me in the post (and it's overdue by 5 working days.
I have my letter of acceptance, but I'm not sure if that will work? 
Please can you help?
Thank you!
Lauren


----------

